# HELP!  lap nehprectomy/ureterectomy



## sllindsey (May 12, 2010)

I have Dr. A doing a lap radical nephrectomy with Dr. B assisting and Dr. B doing a lap total ureterectomy and Dr. A assisiting.  This can't done right???  i know that there is one CPT 50548 for both kidney & ureter. I have never heard this before.  Both doctors are urologist, but not in the same practice. I need help!! please!


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (May 14, 2010)

What about adding modifier -62?  Sounds like each doctor did their own portion of the procedure.


----------



## sllindsey (May 17, 2010)

that is what I want to do, but the doctors are saying no.  I am going to have to get compliance involved.  Thanks so much for your feedback!


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (May 24, 2010)

Good luck!


----------

